# Dab Clock Radio



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys,

This may be a bit OT but I've prevaricated and searched for a long time for a DAB Radio Alarm clock and failed miserably despite needing one for about 6 months so thought I'd throw it open to the collective for your ideas and suggestions.

First though, lets write off the Pure Siesta because we already have one and its great but fails its morning duties in one important task.

When the alarm has gone off and you are listening to the morning radio it doesn't display the time - just the station you are listening to.

Which for people in a rush to get up and out on a morning, is absolutely useless.

Consequently if I find a decent unit I'm fairly sure Mrs B will be binning the Siesta in favour of stealing mine and making me buy another!

So, let me tell you my other criteria / wish list.

1. Battery backup. We get lots of powercuts despite being able to see the power station!

2. No CD / DVD / IPOD functionality. It only makes the unit big or ugly.

3. Multiple alarms - weekend/weekday/special.

4. Auto Dim. I don't want to wear sunglasses at night!

5. Simple to use. Its no good if its not intuitive. I work in IT and have an aversion to user guides.

The unit I am thinking of now is a SONY XDRC706DBP on Amazon for Â£55. But they have a bewildering array so I won't get bogged down in details here.

I want your suggestions not affirmations.

I'm prepared to pay a decent sum because my last alarm clock (coincidentally also a SONY) lasted about 15 years and I want something which will not fail me. But anything above Â£100 is getting silly for something used for no more than 1hr a day.

It doesn't need to have hi-fi power. Its an alarm clock.

Please help, I can't bear using the IKEA timer I've stolen from the kitchen for a moment longer.

Although I do like that it stops beeping if you pick it up and shake it !!

Thanks

ETA: I'll list the ones I've ruled out as I find them, it might mean I stop going round in circles revisiting the same units!

Cobra CIR1000 Internet Radio - No dimmer.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Just as a matter of interest, why a DAB ? ..I ask out of ignorance as I don't know why a digital would be preferable. I say this as an owner of a nice classic Roberts analogue...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Edit: So sorry...I put in a link, then saw it was from 2005! :duh:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Roger The Dodger

I want it to be a bit future proof, though I have to admit the DAB signal is rubbish around here. My Pure Evoke was relegated to the garage because it drove me nuts in the kitchen with the signal being only 40% most of the time.

I assumed the functions such as A clock which sets itself against the radio signal would only be available if I went down the DAB route.

I'd be very happy to be proved wrong though.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Although I tend to prefer their more traditional offerings, I still think the quality of Roberts is difficult to beat... How about something like this Dab version from them... don't know this particular radio but love the company...

http://www.robertsradio.co.uk/Products/DAB_radios/DREAMTIME2/index.htm


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

After I put in that out of date link, I wondered if you'd considered a projector alarm. Whilst I don't think there are any with a DAB feature ATM, I found that my Oregon projector alarm was far superior to my old Panasonic radio alarm. It's radio controlled, so the time is always accurate, the display on the clock is LCD, and the subtle blue backlight only comes on when you touch it, but the best feature is the subtle red projection of the time onto the ceiling (or wall, if you prefer that). If I wake up in the night, instead of craning my neck round to the bedside table, all I have to do is look up, and there's the time, in clear red numbers.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I have two fabulous Pure Bug DAB radios. Can't recommend them enough. If you can find one (they seem to be a bit rare now  ) they sound like just what you need.

















Specs nicked from Amazon:


EPG (Electronic Programme Guide) for easy record timer setup

ReVu for pause and rewind of live DAB radio

Record over 30 hours of radio to SD card(based on typical broadcast of 128 kbps recorded to 2GB SD card. SD card not included)

Play MP3s from SD card

20 record timers or alarm settings

textSCAN to pause and control scrolling text

MP3, tone or radio alarm

Ten dynamic label presets

USB connector for MP3 transfer and software updates

Stereo headphone, optical and analogue line outputs


Never could get the original (white) one to record but the BUG too is great.

Forgot to mention display has (4) dimmable settings from in yer face to invisible.


----------

